

I presume DF is blacklisted. But why Vesper? - sebkomianos
https://twitter.com/gruber/status/342695288336691200

======
jlgreco
As mentioned by the comments on twitter, DF isn't blacklisted on HN (last link
to it was 2 weeks ago, not months ago as claimed).

John Gruber has presumably just mistaken not being popular for being
blacklisted.

~~~
format
Vesper isn't either, just below this post are 3 vesper related links.

------
Zikes
I never realized they were the same thing. To think I've been missing out on
Daring Fireball's useful note-taking features all this time.

Edit: I suppose a more suitable and direct answer to the question would be to
quote John Maynard Keynes: When my information changes, I alter my
conclusions. What do you do, sir?

------
mrmaddog
I think John is referring to one of these two stories, and I don't see any
anomalies in either of their trajectories:
<http://hnrankings.info/5833716,5833388/>

In my opinion, sitting at rank 22 with 90 points over 5 hours isn't half bad,
and probably is due to a relatively slow news day.

------
andrewcooke
is this because with https it's not appearing in his referer logs?

[if i add this line i get back above the copy comment! page ranking seems to
depend on number of lines in post?!]

------
benologist
The switch to https = no referrer in whatever analytics he uses.

------
drivebyacct2
DF isn't blacklisted. I read (and actually quite enjoyed) "Google Versus" that
was posted here three weeks ago. Additionally, a search reveals other decently
upvoted DF submissions within the referenced time period.

Nice to see DHH spouting off some _stuff_. (I'm sure he'll apologize as soon
as he realizes he and Gruber are simply confused) [DHH : HN :: Adrian Chen :
reddit]. They ought to just leave well enough alone. Everytime they open with
a blanket dismissal and comment on the participants of a site like reddit or
hacker news, they really just make themselves look like angry resentful
people.

I swear to God, I hope I never have the ego and name recognition that these
people do. The paranoia that must cause someone to worry about their site
being blacklisted from here and then assuming that a project they're involved
with is ALSO blocked... is just a tad amusing. (And then taking to a soapbox
without bothering with a 10 second search to confirm)

edit: Sorry if I got fired up, I'm having a hard time adjusting to my
amazingly changed life now that I have yet another "gorgeous" "easy" note
taking app that only works on one platform and doesn't sync to anything
useful.

~~~
Zikes
Well, Vesper is on the front page right now, so I read the question as "DF is
blacklisted, so why isn't Vesper?". I believe he presumes that HN has a
personal dislike for him and any project he is involved with.

~~~
jlgreco
If that is what he meant, it is almost still just as silly. Just because we
(allegedly) don't like the guy's blog doesn't mean that it only makes sense
that we should dislike something else that he is associated with. Not unless
he thinks our (alleged) dislike for his blog is not merit based, but rather
some unfair form of persecution aimed at him as a person.

